

The Vanishing of America’s Historic Mental Asylums - samclemens
http://hyperallergic.com/202978/the-vanishing-of-americas-historic-mental-asylums/

======
mcphage
Call me biased, but I think Buffalo has one of the best former-mental-asylums:
the Richardson-Olmsted Complex:

[http://www.buffalonews.com/storyimage/BN/20141016/OPINION/14...](http://www.buffalonews.com/storyimage/BN/20141016/OPINION/141019280/AR/0/AR-141019280.jpg)

Which, after being empty for years, is finally being refitted as a hotel &
conference center.

